# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Personaliteti autoritar

## Eureka

Personaliteti autoritar, i njohur gjithashtu si personalitet autoritar është një personalitet karakteristikë psikolog vjetër gjermane Adorno bërë në vitin 1950. Njerëzit e kanë këtë personalitet, organizata e saj tërë personalitetin sillet rreth autoritarizmit qendrore e ndërtuar. Kjo autoritarizmi në trajtimin e ulët se sa popujt e tyre dhe punën e lartë e më të shquar. Nga njëra anë mburremi dobët i fuqisë së tij, përjashtimit, mohimi; dora që ka kacavirret autoritetin, bindje absolute.


Personaliteti autoritar - që do të thotë

Personaliteti autoritar ka dy kuptime: njëri është si bindja ndaj autoritetit të karakteristikave psikologjike, shtresa me autoritetin e vetë është si karakteristikave psikologjike.

Realiteti social në të cilën njerëzit janë të gatshëm të binden autoritetit, arsyet e dhëna psikologji sociale ka dy aspekte kryesore: ndikimin e ndikimit dhe të informacionit normative burimeve. Njerëzit duan të tjerët të pëlqen e tyre (të ndikuar normat), dhe shpresoj se idetë e tyre janë të drejta (ndikimi i informacionit). Së pari, njerëzit kanë tendencë për të bërë atë që bëjnë të tjerët ose bëjnë njerëzit të pyesin veten, duke e lejuar veten të jetë pranimi social dhe njohjen. Së dyti, në qoftë se në një kontekst të paqartë ------ njerëz të tjerë besojnë se njerëzit do të jenë më të përshtatshme dhe sjellje korrekte nënkuptuar në rrugë, ajo ka të ngjarë të ndjekin ekspertët që të përcjellë një mesazh apo një mënyrë të besueshme për të treguar atyre për të bërë gjëra. Përveç kësaj, studimi tregon se njerëzit në të vërtetë janë pjesë e bindjes së njerëzve ndaj autoritetit zakonet e trashëguara, këto zakone janë të mësuar njerëzit e rritur në një mjedis tjetër, i cili është bindje absolute ndaj autoritetit. Një faktor tjetër është kjo: Njerëzit mund të ndjehen shumë të hutuar për mosbindje, duke çuar në bindje të autoritetit.

Personaliteti autoritar në realitet performancës është një vazhdimësi. Duke supozuar një shtyllë të drejtë vijë të drejtë tregon personalitet të fortë autoritar, majtas pol drejtë tregon Personaliteti dobët autoritar, përfaqësimin e ndërmjetëm për kalimin nga fortë personalitetit autoritar dobët autoritet personalitet shtetëror. Personaliteti autoritar ekspozuara kur kuptimi i bindjes ndaj autoritetit, personaliteti autoritar është paraqitur përfaqësimin kolektiv, kur personaliteti autoritar tregoi veten në autoritetin e kuptimit, personaliteti autoritar paraqet pamjen e një natyre personale.

Personaliteti autoritar është në thelb një personalitet jo-simetrike. Është në thelb një personalitet asimetrike: një cilësi të vogël dhe vullnet të madh, Së dyti, shikoni zemër të fortë dhe të dobët, Së treti, substancë reale dhe imagjinare shpirt. Përveç kësaj, autoriteti është gjithashtu një thelbi të veçantë personalitetin e personalitetit: Personaliteti dhe i izoluar i parë germa mjeshtër personalitetit, Së dyti, ndarja e vetë të ulët për veten dhe vetë-nderim të personalitetit personalitetit; treti, liria dhe personaliteti skllavëria personalitet i veçantë; katërt personalitet i dobët dhe personalitet brutal ndarje.

Personaliteti autoritar është një personalitet anti-demokratike. Adorno kishte për të shpjeguar origjinën e Gjermanisë naziste superioritetit racor dhe urrejtjes të grupeve të tjera etnike. Psikologët besojnë se përvoja e jetës familjare dhe të fëmijërisë marrëdhëniet prind-fëmijë, mjedisi shoqëror dhe kulturor, të tilla si paragjykim, feja, shkatërrimit, sjellje konservatore të shfaqjes së këtij personaliteti ka një rol të rëndësishëm. Personaliteti autoritar nga shkaqet themelore të formimit është e pasigurt. Procesi Tretje është gjithashtu në natyrën e procesit të personalitetit autoritar autoritar personalitetit racional.

Personaliteti autoritar - Shkaqet

Formimi i personalitetit autoritar, sepse tërësinë. Personaliteti autoritar nga shkaqet themelore të formimit është e pasigurt. Për shkak të pranisë së pasigurisë, që çon në varësisë dhe të varësisë, dmth jo-autoritar, në vend se autoriteti ka çuar në një dëshirë e madhe për autoritetin, në mënyrë që personaliteti në aktivitet realitet në një gjendje jo-autoritare dhe autoritative.

Gjenetike: Trashëgim është një faktor i rëndësishëm që ndikojnë në personalitet, atëherë formimi i personalitetit autoritar mund të jetë e lidhur me trashëgim. Për shkak se njerëzit janë të lindur me frikën e pasigurisë, e cila gjithashtu i detyruar nevojën për autoritet dhe autoritetin e mall e tyre për t'u bërë.

Mjedisi është gjithashtu një faktor i rëndësishëm në formimin e autoritetit dhe ndikimin e personalitetit: mjedisit. Në përgjithësi, mjedisi më të vështirë, më të lehtë formimi i detyruar personaliteti autoritar. Për shkak se mjedisi më e vështirë e pasigurisë që sjell më i madh, dhe në këtë mënyrë më shumë të ngjarë që të sjell një ndjenjë të pafuqisë. Në këtë rast, më shumë njerëz duan të kenë një autoritet për të zgjidhur gjendjen e vështirë të problemeve të tyre. Pra, në përgjithësi, më të theksuar në zhvillimin e hershëm të shoqërisë njerëzore dhe kushteve të vështira në disa zona, karakteristikat e personalitetit autoritative njerëz do të sillen.

Ekonomia Fshatare: ekonomia fshatare ka dy karakteristika "të vogla", por edhe ka karakteristikat shpërndarje, është e lehtë për të sjell personalitet autoritar dhe ndjenjën e autoritetit.

Ndarja e punës: ndarja e zhvilluar e punës gjithashtu ka kontribuar në një gjendje personaliteti autoritar. Ndarja e punës në mënyrë që të lokalizuara njohuri, ndërsa ndarja dhe ndarja e strukturës organizative, këto dy tendenca kanë kontribuar në rritjen e pasigurisë dhe kështu të kontribuojnë në formimin e Personalitetit objektive autoritare.

Me pak fjalë thelbi i autoriteteve është asimetrike, kështu që nuk është pala mbizotëruese dhe humbës. Fang Fang disavantazh relativ në aspektin e avantazhet që autoriteti; humbës anë krahasues avantazh, është jo-autoritar. Asimetri është manifestuar kryesisht në dy aspekte: e butë dhe e vështirë asimetrike asimetrike. Soft asimetrike kryesisht i referohet asimetrinë e informacionit, njohurive dhe aspekte të tjera, asimetri asimetria e vështirë për shkak kryesisht i referohet sistemit settings, forcë fizike, forca dhe aspekte të tjera të shkaktuara. Organi i formuar nga pjesë të butë të substancës të organit asimetrike; organi i formuar nga të fortë asimetrik formojnë pjesë të organit. Format e autoritetit dhe autoriteti i substancës do të formojnë një hegjemoninë autoritet të unifikuar.

Personaliteti autoritar - kryesisht

Përmbledhje:

Personaliteti autoritar ekspozuara kur kuptimi i bindjes ndaj autoritetit, personaliteti autoritar është paraqitur përfaqësimin kolektiv, kur personaliteti autoritar tregoi veten në autoritetin e kuptimit, personaliteti autoritar paraqet pamjen e një natyre personale. Pamja personale është thelbi i përfaqësimit, përfaqësimi kolektiv në formën e përfaqësimit. Shërbimet e reprezentacionit në formën e përfaqësimit materiale, përfaqësimi substanciale varet nga forma e përfaqësimit.

Personaliteti autoritar kryesisht përfshijnë:

Një cilësi të vogla dhe vullnet të madh. Kur në një pozicion jo-autoritar, personaliteti i tij më i performancës është një anë e vogël, kur në një pozitë të autoritetit, ata do të tregojnë personalitetin e tyre dhe shtetin pafytyrë. "E vogël" është mjeti, "i madh" është qëllimi. Ecuria e "vogël" është në depresion, performanca e "madh" është liruar. Vetëm për shkak se nuk janë "të vogla" të gjithë do të kenë "i madh." Pra, kur personaliteti i tij më shumë në depresion, dhe më pas liruar atë më të shpejtë, më shumë shtete ishin të pafytyrë.

Dytë është paraqitja e një të fortë dhe një zemër të dobët. Kur një karakter në një gjendje jo-autoritar, krahasuar me paraqitjen e zemrës, së dominon në zemër të dobët; autoritetit në shtet, kur personaliteti, pamja krahasuar me zemër, pamja zënë një pozicion dominues. Pavarësisht nga personalitetit në një shtet jo-autoritar, ose autoritet shtetëror, i cili karakterizohet nga shfaqja e zemrës së përgjithshme të dobët të fortë dhe të unifikuar, por në një "situatë" të ndryshme kanë llogariten për rolin dominues. "Dobët" vetë vjen nga autoriteti dhe pushteti i atyre që kanë frikë prej tyre "virtuale" për shkak. "Fortë" vetë nga autoriteti që duhet për të ruajtur autoritetin e nevojave të autoritetit dhe atij të mos vetë-shprehje. Prandaj, formulari "i fortë" i një "i dobët" është substancë.

Së treti, realiteti fizik dhe imagjinare shpirtërore. Nga njëra anë, ato të jo-autoritare, kërkesa për autoritet në vetvete është një performancë shpirtërore virtuale, dhe shpirti i popullit imagjinare shpesh do të detyruar nga substancë reale për të kompensuar. Në anën tjetër, për autoritetin e personit në fjalë, mungesa e një të varur, mund të jetë relativisht persona jo-autoritare në fjalë më shumë zbrazëti, atëherë, autoriteti i cili do të përfitojnë të plotë të autoritetit të tyre duke privilegji reale për të bërë deri substancën e vet shpirtërore imagjinare. Në kushte të ndryshme mjedisore, kjo kontradiktë "e vërtetë" dhe "virtuale" është gjithmonë atje, por ajo do të tregojë fuqinë e shteteve të ndryshme. Nën disa kushte, si në kushtet e transformimit shoqëror, kjo kontradiktë "e vërtetë" dhe "virtuale", do të tregojnë edhe më të fortë, Megjithatë, në disa kushte, të tilla si prosperitetin dhe zhvillimin shoqëror, kjo "e vërtetë" kundërshtim me "virtuale" ekspozitë relativisht e dobët.

Përveç kësaj, autoriteti është gjithashtu një personalitet i veçantë thelbi i personalitetit, kjo ndarje është kryesisht personalitet bipolar.

Së pari, kam ndarë Personaliteti dhe zotërinjve personalitetit. Kur statusi i tyre në një jo-autoritare, dhe karakteri i saj kryesor është një rob, autoritet, kur ajo është në gjendje, dhe karakteri i saj kryesor është një mjeshtër.

Së dyti, vetë-respekt dhe personalitet vetë-respekt personalitet të veçantë. Kur ajo është në një gjendje jo-autoritar, kompleks inferioriteti dominimi personaliteti i tij, Autoriteti, kur ajo është në gjendje, personalitetin e tyre vetë-respekt dominon.

Së treti, ndarja e lirisë dhe personalitetit të personalitetit skllavërisë. Kur ajo është në një gjendje jo-autoritar, për të ndjekur lirinë e tyre personale, e kishte paraqitur karakteristika të personalitetit të skllavëruar, Autoriteti, kur ajo është në gjendje, për të siguruar lirinë e tyre të plotë të personalitetit të bërë, ata kanë për të publikuar plotësisht tiparet e tyre të personalitetit të të tjerëve skllavëruar .

Së katërti, personaliteti ndarja e dobët dhe personalitet brutale. Kur ajo është në një gjendje jo-autoritar, më shumë shfaqje është personalitet i dobët, Autoriteti, kur ajo është në gjendje, personaliteti më brutal është paraqitur. Detyruar brutale, brutal lindjes Bilanci i dobët i dobët, brutal dhe delikate dhe të plotësojnë njëri-tjetrin.

Personaliteti autoritar - i Ndikimit Social

Fillimi i shekullit të kaluar, një dijetar i famshëm modern kinez Liang Qichao që qartazi u vuri në dukje se karakteri kombëtar i servilizmi është një nga arsyet e rëndësishme për Kinën dhe i dobët. Dhe, edhe më i gjerë koncepti, servilizëm është në fakt një, personalitet tradicionale autoritare ekstreme.

"Personaliteti autoritar" Kjo është ekzotike, fillimisht i propozuar në vitet 1930 nga dijetari gjerman Adorno, orientimi i referohet një personaliteti autoritar në mendje. Në mënyrë të veçantë, manifestimet autoritare të personalitetit të përpjekje për të bindur, të respektuar, mishërim në ngarkim të autoriteteve më të larta, në anën tjetër në përpjekje për të mbrojtur kundër ngacmimi, kategorike, duke treguar off fuqinë e autoritetit të tij.

Personaliteti autoritar i parë është një personalitet individual, për shkak se ajo është mjaft universale në të shtetasve, ka personalitet autoritativ është bërë një fenomen kulturor në rritje, apo që përbën një personalitet kombëtar autoritetin, dmth karakter kombëtar. Mund të thuhet, vlerat dhe modelet sociale e Kinezisht edukate kultura personalitetit autoritar tokës kulturore është në të vërtetë pecking urdhër të ndryshim.r .

----------

*Neteorm* (27-03-2016)

----------


## CRO

Brockulla pseudoshkencore... këto i lexojnë vetëm shurdhët dhe qorrat shqiptarë që për 50 vite i kanë patur shqisat të mbyllura dhe të mbytura nga propaganda totalitare komuniste.

----------

